# Windows XP zum offline-Spielen  weiter nutzen?



## Tim1974 (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe noch einen PC von 2004 mit Pentium4-540 (LGA775), 4 GB RAM und zwei alte Grafikkarten, eine PCX 5900 und eine GTS 450 rumliegen und da mir die Spiele damals, abgesehen von der Grafik, vom Gameplay und Story her mehr Spaß gemacht haben als vieles was heute so raus kommt, überlege ich auf dem Rechner wieder Windows XP zu installieren.

Ich habe die original Windows XP CD wieder gefunden, dazu eine SP2 CD, allerdings meine ich, daß es damals auch SP3 gab, oder nicht?
Brauche ich weitere Updates, oder reicht auch SP2 für Mafia 1 und Command & Conquer 3 Kanes Rache usw. aus?

Was ich auch nicht mehr weiß, findet XP-SP2 automatisch eine Internetverbindung, also wird der Netzwerkchip automatisch erkannt und eingebunden, oder braucht es noch eine manuelle Konfiguration und Treiberinstallation?
Denn eines würde ich ganz sicher nicht wollen, mit dem Rechner und Windows XP noch ins Internet, denn das ist wahrscheinlich absolut nicht mehr sicher mit XP, oder?
Wenn ich also den Netztwerktreiber nicht installiere, oder wieder deinstalliere, ist der Rechner dann sicher?
Ich will nämlich parallel zu XP noch ein Xubuntu-Linux installiert haben, mit dem ich ins Internet gehe, also wird der PC auch ein angeschlossenes Netzwerkkabel zum Router hin haben.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## jumpel (25. Februar 2017)

Moin Tim,
habe hier auch noch eine kleine Retro-Flotte am laufen.
Wenn du offline bleibst, spricht meiner Meinung nach nicht gegen XP. Bei mir läuft sogar noch ein Win98 Rechner... der alten Zeiten wegen ;]

Ja richtig, es gab das Service Pack 3. Ich hab das nur so in Erinnerung dass es über die Microsoft Homepage nur noch sehr schwer zu finden ist. Möglicherweise gibt es die Datei mittlerweile auch gar nicht mehr.
Mit dem SP3 hatte man automatisch die Windows-Firewall sowie Auto-Updates mit installiert, das kam damals auf.

Meine Kiste läuft mit SP2 und damit kommen auch alle Spiele klar, die Performance stimmt - du bleibst ja ohnehin offline.
Wonach manche Spiele und VGA-Treiber allerdings verlangen ist das MS NetFramework 2.0 oder so ähnlich.

Das mit deinem Netzwerkchip hängt doch vom (Mainboard) Chipsatztreiber ab ob der erkannt wird oder nicht? Oder verstehe ich dich falsch?


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Februar 2017)

Bekommt man denn das Netframework noch bei Microsoft oder ist das in dem SP2 schon mit drinn?
SP1 ist aber in SP2 doch bereits enthalten, oder muß man das zuvor auch noch von Hand installieren?

Was den Netzwerktreiber angeht, ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, ob die Kiste damals direkt Internet hatte nach der Installation, oder ob ich das von Hand noch einrichten mußte, glaube aber eher letzteres war der Fall.
Ob ich den Treiber aber dafür auch noch von Hand installieren mußte, daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern.
Das Mainboard ist übrigens ein Asus P5 GDC-V Deluxe, die CPU ein P4-540 (LGA 775).
Damals und auch jetzt gerade läuft in dem System eine der ersten PCI-Express-Grafikkarten, mit Geforce PCX 5900 und 128 MB, die in etwa die Leistung der Geforce FX 5900 hatte. Diese Karte bekam damals von mir einen Zalman-Grafikkartenkühler, der sie endlich leise werden lies, dennoch werd ich sie gegen eine noch aus einem anderen Rechner vorhandene Palit Geforce GTS 450 mit 1 GB GDDR5 austauschen, das sollte den alten Spielen nochmal einen gehörigen Leistungsschub bescheren.


----------



## fotoman (26. Februar 2017)

Wo ist eigentlich das Probelm, das ganze einfach selber zu probieren?

Ich würde im Zweifel auf einem Rechner mit Internetverbindung mittels
WSUS Offline Update - Update Microsoft Windows and Office without an Internet connection
Verion 9.2.1 (Grund für die Version: WSUS Offline Update zeigt keine XP-Updates mehr an | c't Magazin ) die Updates für Win XP runter laden (falls das noch geht, ich mache meine SSD mit den Test nicht kaputt).

Sonst muss man sich halt auf sowas wie den
WinFuture Windows XP SP3 Update Pack 3.68 (Voll) Download
verlassen. Dort gibt es dann auch den SP3 und die diversen .NET Versionen für XP gibt es zur Not (falls sie nicht dabei sind) auch noch bei MS im Netz (Google hilft dort weiter).

Das ganze dann auch einen einfachen, 10 Euro USB Stick (falls XP den passenden USB-Treiber dabei hat) und das Netzwerkkabel ziehen. Treiber installiert er dann trotzdem, falls vorhanden, aber die kann man ja problemlos wieder runter werfen oder deaktivieren. XP Grafikkartentreiber wirst Du wohl noch haben.


----------



## -Jason- (26. Februar 2017)

Na, aber hallo. So einen schönen alten PC wirft man doch nicht weg. Würde auch auf jeden Fall einen Retro-Gaming-PC draus machen!


----------



## fotoman (26. Februar 2017)

-Jason- schrieb:


> Na, aber hallo. So einen schönen alten PC wirft man doch nicht weg. Würde auch auf jeden Fall einen Retro-Gaming-PC draus machen!


Mein P4 (keine Ahnung mehr, was für einer exakt) steht seit Jahren (wohl eher schon mind. ein Jahrzehnt) nur noch als Staubfänger und mittlerweile als Noiseblocker neben dem NAS. Vor dem nächsten Umzug wird er dann endgültig entsorgt (genauso wie der etwas jüngere Atom 330-Rechner, der ein paar Jahre als Server gedient hat). Nochmal trage ich den nicht durch die Gegend.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Februar 2017)

Schade drumm, meiner ist Baujahr 2004 und steht meist auch nur rum, weil ich zwei neuere Rechner hier hatte, einen mit Linux und einen mit Windows 7 und später auf 10 geupgradet. Letzterer wurde hauptsächlich zum Spielen genutzt, hatte einen i7-4770K usw. nun ist er aber kaputt, Mainboard schon entsorgt, CPU anscheinend auch kaputt, startet nicht mehr.
Durch den Ausfall bin ich dazu gekommen mal ernsthaft nachzudenken, ob und wofür ich den PC gebraucht habe und ob ich fürs Spielen jetzt wieder 700 Euro oder mehr ausgeben will, die Antwort zu der ich gekommen bin lautete "nein", dazu bin ich nicht bereit, zum einen weil mich die neueren Spiele alle nicht so gefesselt haben wie die alten Spiele. Tolle Grafik alleine machen für mich noch kein gutes Spiel aus, tolles Gameplay und Story mit veralteter Grafik können da deutlich reizvoller sein.
Also werd ich den Retro-PC wieder neu aufbauen, ins Coolermaster CM 690 III, was zuvor den i7 beherrbergte umbauen, dann bekommt der P4-PC auch anstelle der SATA2-HDD eine SSD, allerdings ist es sehr fraglich, ob ich die SATA3-SSD zum laufen bringe, denn mir ist eingefallen, daß ich für mein Windows XP (ohne SP) eine Diskette brauchte, damit es überhaupt SATA-Laufwerke erkennt und darauf installiert werden kann.
Ich glaube aber nicht, daß ich ins Coolermaster CM 690 III noch das 3,5" Diskettenlaufwerk so ohne weiteres einfach einbauen kann, außerdem muß ich erstmal nach der Diskette mit dem Treiber suchen, sonst geht ja nichts mit Installation usw..
Mal angenommen ich bekomme das alles hin, muß ich bei XP-SP2 irgendwas spezielles einstellen für eine SSD oder braucht es dafür sowieso SP3?
Oder sollte ich es doch lieber auf die lahme und laute Festplatte installieren?


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Februar 2017)

XP und SSD ist ne schlechte Kombi... XP läuft auch auf ner HDD extrem performant, zumal ich bezweifel, dass du mit einem Pentium 4 überhaupt einen nennenswerten Vorteil spüren wirst. 

Bezüglich den Updates:

Erst das SP3 installieren
Windows XP - Download des Service Pack 3 (Deutsch) Download

Anschließend das WinFuture UpdatePack
WinFuture Windows XP SP3 Update Pack 3.68 (Voll) Download

Sofern dort noch nicht die .NET Frameworks enthalten sind:
Microsoft .NET Framework Download - ComputerBase

Alles bis inklusive Framework 4.0.3 läuft unter XP.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Februar 2017)

Die Probleme an einer HDD sind in dem Fall aber:

1. Meine neuste HDD ist 2006 gekauft worden (die 2013 gekaufte ist defekt)
2. In dem Gehäuse, in daß ich den P4 dann Einbauen will eignen sich keine HDDs, weil das Gehäuse für diese keine Entkoppelung hat und diese daher extrem nervig laut sind
3. die HDD würde auch unnötig Wärme erzeugen und unnötig Energie vergeuden
4. wird ja auch ein aktuelles Linux drauf als Zweitsystem installiert, daß dann sicherlich von der SSD profitieren kann
5. habe ich noch eine alte SSD von 2013 übrig, eine Samung 840 Evo mit 120 GB, das müßte für beide Betriebsysteme und die alten Spiele allemal ausreichen.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2017)

Du kannst HDDs auch selber entkoppeln, wenn du dir ein entsprechendes Kit kaufst und das Teil in einen 5,25"-Käfig einbaust.

Und so laut und energiedurstig sind HDDs heute auch nicht mehr, eine Platte mit 5400 U/min ist mehr als ausreichend und auch nicht wirklich laut. Natürlich brauchen auch die mehr Strom als eine SSD, aber auf die paar Watt Unterschied im regulärem Betrieb wird es wohl kaum ankommen.

Lediglich eine extra Partition für den Temp-Ordner und die pagefile.sys sowie Programme/Dateien/Spiele etc. wäre auch nicht schlecht, da man insbesondere XP nicht "zumüllen" sollte (fängt sonst nach mindestens 1 Jahr fürchertlich zu lahmen an). Würde auf einer SSD allerdings eher keine Rolle spielen.

Wenn du XP jedoch unbedingt auf 'ner SSD installieren willst, achte bitte auf das Partitions-Alignment unter XP: [Anleitung] SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows

Du solltest darüberhinaus noch in der Registry die automatische Defragmentierung ausschalten, die XP hin und wieder mal durchführt, auch wenn's nur die Startdateien sind.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2017)

Nur habe ich eben nur alte Festplatten und alle mit 7200 U/min hier, die 120 GB SSD liegt nur noch rum, ist viel neuer und hat das Problem mit der Entkoppelung nicht, darum will ich die schon wieder verwenden.

Ich hab noch eine andere Idee, werd dazu mal einen neuen Thread aufmachen, es muß doch einen Weg geben, wenn man Windows 7 64-Bit hat, es auch als 32-Bit zu installieren, oder nicht?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. März 2017)

Dafür muss man doch keinen extra Thread aufmachen... 

Warum gibt es wohl zwei verschiedene Versionen?

Genau... weil es nicht geht! 

Wenn du wissen willst warum, einfach mal bei Wiki 64-bit-Architektur eingeben und dort bei Kapitel Software nachlesen! Herrje...


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2017)

Achnee, das es nicht geht eine 64 Bit Version auf einem nur 32 Bit-fähigen System zu installieren ist ja nun nichts neues, aber ich hätte erwartet, daß ich mir kostenlos eine 32 Bit Version downloaden und als ISO brennen kann und dann mit meiner Lizensnummer der 64 Bit Version installieren und aktivieren kann, oder noch besser, daß auf der DVD gleich beide Versionen drauf sind.


----------



## DaXXes (2. März 2017)

Windows 7 wurde damals als 32 Bit und 64 Bit Version separat verkauft. Auf der DVD sind zwar grundsätzlich alle Windows Versionen drauf (du könntest dir von einer Home Premium oder Professional CD auch Ultimate installieren), aber eben nur in der Bit Variante, die angegeben ist.
Der Download der ISO Dateien in 32 Bit müsste aber gehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2017)

Ich suche aber seit tagen vergeblich nach einem offiziellen Downloadlink für Windows 7 Home Premium 32-Bit, der auch meine OEM-Lizens akzeptiert.
Außerdem glaube ich, daß Windows 7 auf der alten Hardware trotz SSD vermutlich auch nicht so flott laufen wird, wie ich es gerne hätte, vielleicht wäre Windows XP SP3 da doch die bessere Wahl?

Ist eigentlich das Tool, was es glaub ich bei Chip gibt gut geeignet um eine XP SP3 ISO CD zu bauen?


----------



## fotoman (2. März 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich suche aber seit tagen vergeblich nach einem offiziellen Downloadlink für Windows 7 Home Premium 32-Bit, der auch meine OEM-Lizens akzeptiert.


Gibt es ISO-Images, die nur gewisse Keys akzeptieren? Nachdem ich damals wie heute meine System fast immer nur einmal im gesamten Leben des Rechners installiere und zur Not per Image wieder zu einem alten Stand zurück rolle, fehlt mir da die Erfahrung. Bekannt ist es mir jedenfalls nicht. Mein Win 7 HP (aber 64 Bit) ISO konnte ich problemlos mit einem OEM-Key, einem System Builder Key und ein paar MSDN-Keys aktivieren. Win7 x86 hatte ich aus Mangel an einem anderen Key und weil ich es sowieso nur für eine  kuren Test nutzen wollte, mit einem meiner MSDN-Keys aktiviert.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem glaube ich, daß Windows 7 auf der alten Hardware trotz SSD vermutlich auch nicht so flott laufen wird, wie ich es gerne hätte, vielleicht wäre Windows XP SP3 da doch die bessere Wahl?


Auf meinen langsamen Rechnern war das damals so. Aber auch hier gilt wieder: einfach ein paar Stunden investieren und selber testen. Nur Du weisst, was Du unter "so flott laufen wird, wie ich es gerne hätte" verstehst.


----------



## airXgamer (4. März 2017)

Er sucht nicht nach einem Image - er sucht noch nach dem Link dahin 
Problem: Auf der Microsoftseite wird der Link erst freigeschaltet, nachdem man seinen Key eingetippt hat. Mit OEM Keys wird der DL nicht freigeschaltet.


----------



## fotoman (4. März 2017)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Er sucht nicht nach einem Image - er sucht noch nach dem Link dahin
> Problem: Auf der Microsoftseite wird der Link erst freigeschaltet, nachdem man seinen Key eingetippt hat. Mit OEM Keys wird der DL nicht freigeschaltet.


Die Seite mit einem (m.M.n. einingermaßen vertraueneswürdigen) Link wurde schon mind. zweimal genannt (identisch mit der für den XP SP3) und ist auch über Google problemlos in 10 Sekunden auffindbar (bei mir der erste Treffer). Sowohl Win 7 HP SP1 wie auch Win 7 Pro SP1, jeweils als 32 oder 64 Bit Version.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. März 2017)

Windows 7 H.P 32 Bit ist ja nun installiert, aber leider macht er keine Windows-Updates, es kommt beim manuellen Starten von Windows-Update immer der Fehlercode 8007000E! 
Außerdem geht kein Sound, per HDMI müßte der ja eigentlich an den Bildschirm gesendet werden, aber es läßt sich nichtmal ein Sound-Ausgabegerät in der Systemsteuerung auswählen!


----------

